# Can’t change availability ?



## Standardsqueen (Aug 11, 2020)

So I requested that to change my availability now because I’m starting school soon (college) and my daughter is gonna be fully online (kindergarten ) so I’m going to have to be home with her and I also have college classes as well and it got denied because they said I didn’t have enough availability. I had both weekend open and two other days as well . When there people who have set schedules for two days only during the week or who even DONT work weekends . so I’m confused why I wouldn’t get approved if my schedule was Thursday - Sunday ? if other employees only have availability on certain day and only one shift on those days  :/ (they also asked for proof of my college as if I’m lying like they know I’ve been in college since I got hired a year ago )


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 11, 2020)

Doesn’t make a lot of sense to me, either. Spot is usually good about allowing availability changes for education. In my experience they ask everyone for a copy of their school schedule, it’s probably not personal. At my store, nearly all of the students changed their availabilities every semester after they got their class schedules confirmed. ASANTS, but four day availability would be fine at my store as long as the weekend days were open. Good luck!😁


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 12, 2020)

Talk to your tl & your etl about the school schedule. If you don't tell them, it gets denied.


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 12, 2020)

I would talk to them and re-request an availabity change.

If your availability is for the weekend and those other days they should be happy.

*If it is denied look for another job*.

You are a part-time employee and the REASON WHY you are available on certain days and not others is not their concern.

For example a couple of years ago I couldn't work Tuesday and Thursdays because I had class.

I WAS TEACHING the class.

*UPDATED*

I forget to mention that Target tends to want as many TMs available on truck days.

However in my store the trucks days get changed constantly.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 12, 2020)

If you are GM/Inbound, that might be because you couldn't be there for truck days.  Otherwise, have a sit-down with your ETL/HR/TL, whomever you are comfortable with.  Maybe there is a different department that would work with your availability.  You will get farther if you stay calm and just present your case.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 12, 2020)

I don’t understand if OP is saying that her kid is the issue here? Or her college? Obviously the OPs choices in life could’ve been different. How is this Target’s fault?


----------



## DBZ (Aug 12, 2020)

Planosss said:


> I don’t understand if OP is saying that her kid is the issue here? Or her college? Obviously the OPs choices in life could’ve been different. How is this Target’s fault?



COVID isn't a choice. Kids are going to be home which will affect a lot of TMs. 

To the OP - try a temp availability change.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 12, 2020)

DBZ said:


> COVID isn't a choice. Kids are going to be home which will affect a lot of TMs.
> 
> To the OP - try a temp availability change.


If the OP had finished college before having a kid, or hadn’t had the kid, it would be one less thing getting in way of her career.


----------



## Standardsqueen (Aug 12, 2020)

Planosss said:


> If the OP had finished college before having a kid, or hadn’t had the kid, it would be one less thing getting in way of her career.



How is having a kid while in college a bad thing ? You make no sense . I’m choosing to further my education . I’m not the only TM being effected by Covid changing schools to online I had no problem  before this . My problem is there refusing the change my schedule to having Monday - Wednesday off because school isn’t a good enough excuse for them and I told them I couldn’t work mornings those days either because my daughter has school .


----------



## Standardsqueen (Aug 12, 2020)

Yetive said:


> If you are GM/Inbound, that might be because you couldn't be there for truck days.  Otherwise, have a sit-down with your ETL/HR/TL, whomever you are comfortable with.  Maybe there is a different department that would work with your availability.  You will get farther if you stay calm and just present your case.


Im actually in style . So this wouldn’t effect me


----------



## buliSBI (Aug 12, 2020)

@143EBJ 
This year is a cluster. Some schools for both primary and college levels are going in person while others are operating virtually. Target stores for the most part have usually been very accommodating on student and parent/child schedules.
Let your HR and leadership know of your situation.  If they deny your availability change then.  Ask them what availability would be acceptable.  If that is out of your scope, start looking.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 12, 2020)

143EBJ said:


> How is having a kid while in college a bad thing ? You make no sense . I’m choosing to further my education . I’m not the only TM being effected by Covid changing schools to online I had no problem  before this . My problem is there refusing the change my schedule to having Monday - Wednesday off because school isn’t a good enough excuse for them and I told them I couldn’t work mornings those days either because my daughter has school .


Exactly!


----------



## Times Up (Aug 12, 2020)

Planosss said:


> If the OP had finished college before having a kid, or hadn’t had the kid, it would be one less thing getting in way of her career.



You believe working at Target part time is a career?  Are you on drugs or just that much of a troll?


----------



## Standardsqueen (Aug 12, 2020)

Times Up said:


> You believe working at Target part time is a career?  Are you on drugs or just that much of a troll?


Rigggghhttt lmao


----------



## Standardsqueen (Aug 12, 2020)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Doesn’t make a lot of sense to me, either. Spot is usually good about allowing availability changes for education. In my experience they ask everyone for a copy of their school schedule, it’s probably not personal. At my store, nearly all of the students changed their availabilities every semester after they got their class schedules confirmed. ASANTS, but four day availability would be fine at my store as long as the weekend days were open. Good luck!😁


Also thank you showing them my school schedule helped and talking to another TL I got my schedule changed !


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 12, 2020)

143EBJ said:


> Also thank you showing them my school schedule helped and talking to another TL I got my schedule changed !


You’re welcome. Glad you got it worked out!😁


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 12, 2020)

Times Up said:


> You believe working at Target part time is a career?  Are you on drugs or just that much of a troll?


Anything’s a career if you’re brave enough.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 12, 2020)

Times Up said:


> Are you on drugs or just that much of a troll?


He's that much of a troll.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 13, 2020)

Times Up said:


> You believe working at Target part time is a career?  Are you on drugs or just that much of a troll?





Standardsqueen said:


> Rigggghhttt lmao


*Definition of career*
 (Entry 1 of 2)
1*: *a profession for which one trains and which is undertaken as a permanent calling

I have made retail my career. I'd rather do this than work in teaching, health care, law enforcement, etc. Those are all noble professions, to be sure, and thank goodness for those that feel the calling, but honest work is honest work. I have great respect for anyone who gets up, gets dressed and goes to an honest job, be that flipping burgers, sweeping floors, or folding t shirts. Let's see how great life would be without those of us who perform the tasks that make everyone's day-to-day life easier!


----------



## Times Up (Aug 13, 2020)

happygoth said:


> *Definition of career*
> (Entry 1 of 2)
> 1*: *a profession for which one trains and which is undertaken as a permanent calling
> 
> I have made retail my career. I'd rather do this than work in teaching, health care, law enforcement, etc. Those are all noble professions, to be sure, and thank goodness for those that feel the calling, but honest work is honest work. I have great respect for anyone who gets up, gets dressed and goes to an honest job, be that flipping burgers, sweeping floors, or folding t shirts. Let's see how great life would be without those of us who perform the tasks that make everyone's day-to-day life easier!



Didn't mean to offend, if I did.

OP is going to college.  No need to if their personal career choice is to work part time in retail.  In that case, they've reached their goal.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 13, 2020)

Times Up said:


> Didn't mean to offend, if I did.
> 
> OP is going to college.  No need to if their personal career choice is to work part time in retail.  In that case, they've reached their goal.


Understood, no worries!


----------



## Standardsqueen (Aug 13, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Understood, no worries!


I’m not saying its a bad thing working at target . I just don’t see why he thinks I’m dumb for going for a career that i want .

There’s no problem with a career in retail that’s what I use to want ... I just didn’t like how the other guy was making it seem like going to college is a bad thing just because I have a kid .


----------



## happygoth (Aug 13, 2020)

Standardsqueen said:


> I’m not saying its a bad thing working at target . I just don’t see why he thinks I’m dumb for going for a career that i want .
> 
> There’s no problem with a career in retail that’s what I use to want ... I just didn’t like how the other guy was making it seem like going to college is a bad thing just because I have a kid .


Lol don't take what Planosss says to heart, they like to snark for the sake of snarking. They can be funny sometimes though.


----------

